
Virginia Judge Finds That Local Police Use of ALPR Violates the State’s Data Act - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/04/victory-fairfax-virginia-judge-finds-local-police-use-alpr-violates-states-data
======
jak92
It's ok, they'll just contract out with a third party (i.e. Vigilant
Solutions) and while following the law to a T will be violating the spirit of
the law.

